# So I harvested my meds



## 000StankDank000 (Jul 22, 2014)

I harvested my meds dryed it in a rack then into jars. I am not happy with the product. I geuss it's not bad for my first ever try. 

The buds are not tight and have no smell. 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1406062040.510187.jpg


I am hoping my next run in the fall produces something I am excited to use. This stuff is not horrible but not anything exciting.

My buddy's who hardly smoke chirp it. 

What should I do next time to get tight buds?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2014)

For one thing it will improve with a cure of at least 30 days.  Next time before you start let us know what your using for soil, lights, etc and we can give you some pointers.

My buds got much tighter when i switched to a 100O hps... Don't feel bad it only goes up from here.


----------



## Locked (Jul 22, 2014)

More lumens per square foot should get you bigger denser buds. Also controlling heat build up.


----------



## Cultivate (Jul 22, 2014)

As far as smell goes, flushing with distilled water for the last week or two will improve results


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2014)

Welcome Cultivate, I don't flush...organic here. I always thought it was strain dependant on smell.  I was certain of it, so i am surprised by your statement.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jul 22, 2014)

No problem with flush ash is white.

Does heat realy make buds loose?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 23, 2014)

I do not flush and do not have issues.  I do not like to starve my plants the last 2 weeks of their lives when I am asking them to bulk up and put on trichs.  Yes, heat will contribute to airy bud.  Smell/taste more often has to do with strain and the cure.


----------



## Warrior (Jul 24, 2014)

Less watts(HID) to flower=Less Smell.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 27, 2014)

last week of flowering i always flush twice double the amount of container just my opinion also curing helps bring out the smell more also but as Thg said its more to do with strain ive always found that denseness has to do mostly with the amount of light but strain and heat play a role also


----------



## Warrior (Jul 27, 2014)

You know what I was just thinking?.....Any weed you got was a success right? Its all about perspective....take what you have learned and make the next grow even more successful!   Nice job!   Oh and guys will chirp your weed, no matter what you grow....trust me....lol


----------



## Blackie54 (Jul 27, 2014)

Do a tighter bud make for a better pot, tight or losses shouldn't change the THC, should it.


----------



## chevey (Jul 28, 2014)

What do you mean by chirping? Smoke? Thanks  in advance


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 28, 2014)

people just like dense nug i have grown some fluffy bud that has put me on my *** so idk if dense nugs have more thc and cbds


----------



## Vizio (Aug 6, 2014)

Its all about the look of it to some people. They forget the buds are full of trichomes.


----------

